# Probleme mit 120 Hz unter Windows 7 GTX 285 @ Acer GD245HQ



## micRobe (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee. Ich habe das Problem das immer wenn von 60 Hz auf 120 Hz umstelle ich entweder die Meldung am Monitor erhalte "Frequenzen werden nicht unterstützt", stelle ich es im Nvidia Controll Panel um habe ich ein verzerrtes und unscharfes Bild das meiner Meinung nach auch keine 120 Hz hat. Einen Treiber für den Moni find ich nicht und verschiedene Nvidia Treiber haben auch keine Lösung gebracht.
Für Tipps und Ideen bin ich immer offen!


----------



## AlterKadaver (13. Februar 2010)

Welche Auflösung möchtest du denn in Verbindung mit den 120Hz benutzen?


----------



## micRobe (13. Februar 2010)

1920x1080 Full HD


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2010)

Funktioniert es mit einer geringeren Auflösung?

Falsches (Singel Link/ A-DVI) DVI Kabel?

Versuchs vielleicht mal mit einem anderen Treiber und/oder einem dem anderen Anschluss


----------



## Reloaded89 (5. Mai 2010)

hallo, hab das selbe Problem... wenn einer ne Lösung hat bitte melden

=> Liegt am Kabel, mit dem dem Monitor beiligenden Kabel DVI ist das Problem behoben danke!


----------

